# As últimas lagoas litorais do Algarve



## frederico (8 Mai 2013 às 02:35)

As lagoas de água doce do litoral algarvio são um ecossistema à beira de desaparecer da região, fruto do desenvolvimento turístico predatório e imoral das últimas décadas. Em boa verdade, o litoral algarvio tem espaço e condições para a coexistência de áreas protegidas e áreas turística. Infelizmente, para esta indústria, na maior parte dos casos, não existem «limites» ao crescimento da área urbanizada, mesmo que isso implique a destruição das paisagens que supostamente serviriam para atrair turistas. Neste post irei enumerar o que resta e o que ainda poderia ser feito para recuperar estes ecossistemas. 


*Zona entre a Praia Verde e a Altura
*
Os mapas antigos mostram que até pelo menos ao século XIX este zona foi uma extensa lagoa litoral, formada pelas escorrências de águas das colinas a Norte, feita por alguns pequenos barrancos que correm apenas em dias de chuva torrencial. A acumulação de sedimentos, com o passar do tempo, levou à formação de um cordão dunar e a lagoa perdeu a comunicação com o mar. 

Em décadas recentes o que restava da antiga e extensa lagoa foi betonizado e complementamente destruído, reduzindo consideravalmente a sua área. A ocidente da antiga lagoa a zona húmida e os terrenos agrícolas adjacentes foram urbanizados, com blocos de apartamentos e moradias em banda, a larga maioria sem qualquer qualidade estética. Durante o processo de urbanização, que foi levado a cabo nas últimas três décadas, não foi acautelada a preservação da zona húmida, que poderia ser um atractivo turístico num pólo de balnear betonizado sem qualquer atractivo além da praia e de dois ou três bons restaurantes. 

_




_


A lagoa betonizada poderia ser renaturalizada, com a implementação de vegetação ripícola nas suas margens. Em redor poderia ser ampliado um pequeno bosque de pinheiro-manso e sobreiro que existe a oriente da lagoa. Entre a estrada que dá ligação à EN125 e a nova lagoa renaturalizada poderiam ser plantados choupos para «isolar» a pequena zona húmida. Poderia ainda ser construído um observatório de aves. 


_



_

Infelizmente toda a área entre a Alagoa e a Praia Verde tem há muito o destino traçado. Numa zona onde há vários mega-empreendimentos falidos ou parados  prevê-se mais um PIN, com urbanizações e campos de golfe, o projecto Verde Lago. A execução da fase inicial do projecto já levou à demolição desnecessária de parte do pinhal da Praia Verde. E digo desnecessária porque entretanto, fruto da crise, o projecto parou. Ficando apenas os arruamentos. E o pinhal destruído. 

*Foz da Ribeira do Álamo*

Aqui existe uma pequena lagoa muito interessante, pois além do pato-real podem ser observadas várias espécies límicolas, galinhas-de-água e com sorte outras espécies de patos. Estive aqui no Verão passado e apanhei um gato estúpido a tentar importunar as aves. 

A Ribeira do Álamo nasce alguns quilómetros a norte, na serra de Cacela, e em anos de precipitação normal seca entre Maio e o início de Outubro. Contudo, no troço final, forma-se uma lagoa que tem comunicação com o mar apenas durante temporais ou períodos mais chuvosos. Ao lado situa-se uma ETAR. 











A norte situam-se alguns terrenos agrícolas, e do lado oriental o betão já chega quase à ribeira. É mais uma lagoa litoral em risco de desaparecer, fruto da urbanização litoral. O espaço poderia ser renaturalizado, com a plantação de um pequeno bosque de azinheira, sobreiro e pinheiro-manso e a recuperação da vegetação ripícola.

(continua)


----------



## Blooder.PT (8 Mai 2013 às 13:31)

Excelente post caro frederico  É com enorme gosto que sigo com atençao tudo o que coloca nesta forum! Os meus parabens e continue assim!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (8 Mai 2013 às 14:33)

Excelente post Frederico.
Conheço bastante bem a 1ª lagoa. Fica a poucas centenas de metros da minha casa de férias.
Em tempos tinha muita fauna, muita flora diversificada, era um local de pastagens. Ainda me lembro quando abriam os canos na praia para renovar a água da lagoa...

Desde que a zona foi comprada por um senhor do SLB, as coisas mudaram drasticamente.
Vedações, abate de árvores, diversas obras a meu ver desnecessárias, corte de caminho para a praia, uma desgraça.
A população ainda entrou em "guerra" com esses senhores, mas o resultado foi a proibição de trânsito pedonal nesse local.

Espero que pelo menos não mexam mais no que resta.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2013 às 14:59)

A Lagoa dos salgados é outra das lagoas litorais algarvias que é urgente preservar da fúria urbanística desenfreada.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2013 às 17:29)

Infelizmente não temos um verdadeiro Ministério do Ambiente. As urbanizações turísticas poderiam ficar a norte destes ecossistemas. Certamente que os turistas até iriam adorar passar por pinhais e lagoas com bastante fauna, no caminho para a praia. É compatível algum turismo de massas com a preservação dos valores naturais mas para isso precisaríamos de outras leis, de outro Ordenamento. Quanto ao projecto Verde Lago, jamais deveria ter sido aprovado naquela área. A norte talvez, mas não naquela zona de dunas, área húmida e pinhal. As obras estão paradas e provavelmente não arrancarão tão cedo. Seria uma estupidez quando na zona há empreendimentos parados e tecnicamente falidos. Espero que a Banca portuguesa tenha juízo.
PS: depois continuo com mais lagoas.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (8 Mai 2013 às 18:04)

frederico disse:


> Infelizmente não temos um verdadeiro Ministério do Ambiente. As urbanizações turísticas poderiam ficar a norte destes ecossistemas. Certamente que os turistas até iriam adorar passar por pinhais e lagoas com bastante fauna, no caminho para a praia. É compatível algum turismo de massas com a preservação dos valores naturais mas para isso precisaríamos de outras leis, de outro Ordenamento. Quanto ao projecto Verde Lago, jamais deveria ter sido aprovado naquela área. A norte talvez, mas não naquela zona de dunas, área húmida e pinhal. As obras estão paradas e provavelmente não arrancarão tão cedo. Seria uma estupidez quando na zona há empreendimentos parados e tecnicamente falidos. Espero que a Banca portuguesa tenha juízo.
> PS: depois continuo com mais lagoas.



Esse empreendimento deu muito que falar na altura.
Desde que a zona foi vedada para as obras arrancarem, foram encontradas diversas vezes "embalagens estranhas" no areal. Sendo a costa bastante povoada desde o Guadiana até esta zona em concreto, penso que o empreendimento era um "tapa olhos". 


Falemos desta espécie:
http://www.superinteressante.pt/ind...camaleoes-algarvios&catid=6:artigos&Itemid=80
Desde que a cerca foi colocada, raríssimas vezes vi este animal, quando antes, não sendo comum, via-se por diversas vezes no pico do verão.

Resumindo, o ecossistema está a morrer e por culpa de más politicas e interesses maiores.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2013 às 18:16)

Vou muito mais atrás. Se reparares no lado de Ayamonte os esteiros deles comunicam com o mar, o nosso o da carrasqueira foi artificializado. É possível que em tempos comunicasse com essa lagoa da Praia Verde ou com a ribeira de Cacela mas agora por detrás do Cabeço é tudo hortas.


----------



## frederico (8 Mai 2013 às 20:24)

Por acaso o ano passado procurei por camaleões numa zona onde antes eram comuns, onde havia uma das melhores populações do Algarve, e nem um encontrei. Não foi acautelada a existência de um corredor ecológico entre a Mata de Monte Gordo e a Ria Formosa, mas tal ainda é possível. Não existe é vontade para isso, pois implicaria a renaturalização da praia da Altura e da praia de Monte Gordo, e não há dinheiro!


----------



## frederico (22 Mai 2013 às 19:47)

Em Novembro de 2009 foram observados cisnes-bravos (_Cygnus cygnus_) na lagoa da Altura. 

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/files/Lista_de_especies_Faro_08-Jan-20132.pdf


----------



## frederico (22 Mai 2013 às 20:00)

Há mais de uma década foi aberta uma lagoa artificial no pinhal a oeste de Monte Gordo, dentro do concelho de Vila Real d Santo António. A dita lagoa situa-se rodeada por uma espécie «exótica» na região, o pinheiro-bravo, mas por perto há bons núcleos de pinheiro-manso, o pinheiro nativo do sotavento algarvio. 

Visitei-a em 1999 mas já se encontrava bastante vandalizada. O observatório de aves fora destruído, havia entulhos e electrodomésticos, e passarada nem vê-la. Há muito que a Mata Nacional precisava de um porfundo projecto de recuperação e renaturalização:

1) Substituição gradual do pinheiro-bravo pelo pinheiro-manso, azinheira e sobreiro.

2) Recuperação e renaturalização das duas lagoas já existentes.

3) Limitação do acesso de veículos motorizados e de turistas a áreas mais sensíveis.

Sendo mais polémico acrescentaria que a estrada que atravessa a mata ao meio nunca deveria ter sido feita naquele local, mas sim junto do limite setentrional da mata. A mata poderia sim ter sido cortada por uma via pedonal e por uma ciclovia. E porquê? *A Mata Nacional de Monte Gordo alberga uma das populações de camaleão mais importantes do país.* A outra habita as dunas e a falésia fóssil entre a praia da Manta Rota e Cabanas de Tavira. 











_Imagens: lagoa da Aldeia Nova_

Quem quiser visitar a lagoa deve estacionar depois da primeira rotunda da EN125, logo depois da Praia Verde; situa-se perto da praia de Adão e Eva.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Nov 2013 às 16:50)

*Salgados development - permission granted in shock decision*

In what history may judge as a defining act of environmental vandalism the Secretary of State for the Environment, Paulo da Silva Lemos, has decreed that the building of the 360 hectare Praia Grande resort at Salgados, Silves can go ahead on one of  the last remaining wildlife havens left along the Algarve's coastline.

The man in charge of Portugal’s environment has allowed the developer, Finalgarve, to proceed with its monster plan to build over this sensitive birdland area with the construction of tourist accommodation, three hotels, and a golf course lying within metres of the existing Herdade de Salgados golf and leisure development.

Lemos’ ‘Favorable with Conditions’ rubber stamping of the deeply flawed and controversial Environmental Impact Assessment has astounded local environmental organisations and other concerned parties as the impact assessment was based on just one fifth of the area to be affected, the first zone to be built over, rather than the whole project.

Environment Commissioner Janez Potočnik from the European Commission is “aware of the issue and my services are in correspondence with the Portuguese authorities regarding it."

The sketchy environmental assessment, paid for by the developer, first was reviewed by the CCDR - Algarve which added its approval for the project as it has the task of 'implementing environmental policies, as well as giving strategic planning support to regional and local authorities and their associations anticipating solutions to contribute to overcoming theconstraints to economic and social development of region within a framework ofsustainability and optimization of available resources,' according to its website.salgados

‘Friends of Salgados’ members are swiftly reviewing the disastrous decision and have already sent copies of the decision and impact assessment to the European Commission. Lacking funds to go to court in opposition to powerful lobbies within government the engagement of the EC is seen as a more likely course of action and now the battle lines are defined there are various appeal options open.

The office of Euro MP Nuno Melo already has stated that the European Commission is "closely monitoring" the case of Lagoa dos Salgados, and has sought an explanation from the Portuguese authorities which has not been answered.

The Portuguese MEP was informed that the European Commission is monitoring the case after questions were asked in parliament last November about the large tourist project.

Can Silves council’s new mayor help the environmental campaign to halt this development? Rosa Palma is against the destruction of a significant part of her council area and prefers to keep the wetland and countryside as amenity land rather than another resort of the type starting to litter the Algarve, unfinished or empty but as it stands there is now little to stop the bulldozers moving in.

The developers have approval from the government and a local project approved by the former regime in Silves under Isabel Soares so building could start whenever Finalgarve tackles the criteria and conditions put in place by Lemos.

In fact the criteria in place represent six environmental hurdles that must be overcome by the developer before building starts, and around 100 monitoring measures to reduce the impact of the resport on the natural area.

One of Finalgarve's problems is that it only owns the phase 1 land that it has permission to build on, and on which the Environmental Impact Assessment was based, but not the rest of the land for stages 2-5, the remaining 2/3rds. The company intends to compulsorily purchase the land necessary but this has already run into trouble with landowners complaining in court over the price suggested. With planning permission in place, the price of the various farms and fields affected will have rocketed in price. Will the landowners be forced to accept a price far lower than the current market value? Is this 'constitutional?' - they think not.

The main aspect of this development that could further hold things back is money, the company, by its own admission, lacks the funds to build this development and Finalgarve's aim always has been to sell the deal on to a company which has the money to complete it. With questions over the land ownership, planning hurdles now in place, and the fact that the developer has to obtain further permissions for licenses for each stage of the 5-stage project, will certainly put off many would be buyers when there are easier options on the market. The image of another half finished project lying for years in the Algarve countryside causes concern even to those that are pro-building.salgados aerial

Public opinion in the form of 22,000 signatures on a petition accounted for nothing at the end of the day as a powerful and inter-connected minority of business interests again overcame legitimate public concerns and desires for an area of natural beauty and harmony. Big business and the bankers will not have to live on or near this area of concrete and standardised green areas and can watch from afar as the Algarve now vies with Spain in its destruction of important green spaces.

When the Secretary of State for the Environment Paulo da Silva Lemos writes his memoires during a long and peaceful retirement he may then divulge the political pressures exerted on him to make this extraordinary favourable decision in the face of legitimate environmental concerns and nature tourism options. Until then his reputation as an environmentalist, he has a long history of environmental organisation management, has hit a defining low point in his career path.

This decision also illustrates that the government's push for off-season tourism is a sham, a half-hearted lip-service to minority tourism interests and nothing more than flavour of the political month. The confused thinking behind this decision, if that it all that was in play, shows the extent to which the country's politicians and controlled by business, and the poor calibre and ever spinning moral compass of those we trust with our leadership.














Esta é a lagoa que tem os unicos ninhos de flamingos em Portugal


----------



## Blooder.PT (27 Nov 2013 às 20:26)

Save salgados !


----------



## supercell (27 Nov 2013 às 23:35)

Fatores económicos sobrepondo-se a fatores ambientais, será que algum dia os políticos deixam de pensar só em dinheiro e param para pensar no que realmente é importante?

Será que é necessário abrir-mos os olhos a esta gente com palas para um desenvolvimento não sustentável e de consumismo?


----------



## Skizzo (29 Nov 2013 às 14:31)

o Finalgarve é um BPN....

O mais ridiculo é que já destruiram a parte leste da lagoa com um empreendimento que só tem dado problemas.


----------

